# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Rockscape

## eddyq

Hi all,

This my 1st rockscape ever attempt. It about a month old, only Echinodorus Tenellus and Eleocharis Vivipara (tall hairgrass) were added only later. So far no dosing yet. 



Tank specification:
L120xB40xH55cm
PL 4x36w(used old 3ft), 8 hrs on timer.
CO2 pressurize tank, alot of bubbles via ext.reactor.
Atmen exterior canister filter.

Used 4 packets of 9litre of ADA Amazonia soil with lapis sand (below) from old scape to create a high slope.

Plants used were Glossostigma Elatinoides, dwart hairgrass, Echinodorus Tenellus all planted on the slope. Eleocharis Vivipara and Blax Japonicas planted behind rocks.

With a low plant mass I used JBL AmmoEx and active carbon to absord excess ammonium for awhile.

----------


## valice

Nice... Very Amano-ish... Create the left to right flow very nicely... Just need to wait for the _E. vivipara_ to mature...
Any choice of fauna? Would love to see a sea of red...

But the maintenence of the glosso foreground will be a PITA... Not forgetting about the _E. tenellus_ too...

----------


## |squee|

How come you left a break in the rocks in the "golden ratio area"? Was that intended?

Would love to see it without a black background. Nice tank!

----------


## Shadow

very nice, would the Blax Japonicas block by rocks?

----------


## eddyq

Thanks for your kind words.

valice:
Yes, very Amano inspired, including the plants he often used. For maintainace of creeping plants, its intented for them to grow wild and mixed up. Will see how its goes. Choice of fauna would be a school of cardinals, so maybe this weekend heads down to Gans farm.

squee:
Yes, the 'break' in the rock was intentional because I always see them in Amano books. In case later can change scape to have stem plants behind the rocks hence the 'break' can become a 'valley'.

----------


## notebook

very nice! cardinals will be nice.
intending to add in any other plants? like hairgrass? HC?

----------


## gummynut

hi eddyq,

nice work.. your tank is maturing well. :Smile:

----------


## eddyq

Hi again and thanks,

shadow:
The idea is to show the rocks so tall plants goes behind.

notebook:
I think the existing plants will do for the moment, let it grow first and see how it goes.

----------


## Fei Miao

Nice tank, I agree with Terence, take one without the black background  :Smile:

----------


## kemp

i agree too. Existing plants are sufficient. Too much varieties might spoil the overall look.
Great tank you got there eddyq bro!



> notebook:
> I think the existing plants will do for the moment, let it grow first and see how it goes.

----------


## wasabi8888

Beautiful tank.. i love rock scapes... tried once but failed..... BGA attack.... will try another one soon...

----------


## Shadow

Hi Eddyg, do you happen to know what type of rock that you used on your scape? I bough similar rock from NA but forgot to ask rock type. Thanks

----------


## eddyq

I am not sure but it could be OHKO or SHOU stones. Anyone can help?

----------


## ranmasatome

eddy.. nice work..but i think there is too much flow from left to right.. some counter rocks would have been nice.. anyway.. i still think this tank rocks... pardon the pun.

----------


## Calamari

:Well done:  
Ouko Stones. 5-6 bucks per kg right?
Are you doing a Traingular layout by the way?

----------


## Fei Miao

Hi Eddy,
Yes these are OHKO Rocks, Do you find them brittle and breaks easily?  :Smile:

----------


## fi5hkiller

Nice slope!!
does your slope flatten out??

----------


## Corleone

Nice..can't wait for the glosso to totally lawn out..its gonna be a incredible view for a iwagumi tank that size..

----------


## jazzon

very well planned placement for the rocks... nice effects... plz update when the lawn and plants mature!

----------


## eddyq

Thank you all for your inputs and encouraging words.

ranmasatome: Yes, didnt thought of counter placement of rock, also because the tank width is only 40cm so not much room to play with.

calamari: 4 buck per kilo. Now that you mentioned it looks like triangular layout, but I never intented it.

fei miao: Yes, these stones are very brittle, heavy but rigid. Can be broken easily for smaller stones. Also spend alot of time to wash them, alot of soil in the cavity.

fi5hkiller: Yes, the slope tends to flatten out if you rescape or move the stones. 

corleone: Same here, cant wait for the lawn to spread out. Actually I need to buy a 4 ft light to ensure a good spread.

----------


## eddyq

Update: Almost 2 months old.

Added 50 Gan's small size brasil cardinal tetras. Started dosing JBL Ferropol liquid fertilizer daily. PH is around 6.0.

Decided to removed dwarf hairgrass to let Echinodorus Tenellus creep better. The Eleocharis Vivipara growing quite tall and so is the glosso spreading. 

Also got green spot algae on the front glass and on the rocks. Hungery Yamato shrimps can be seen nipping on the rock affected.

----------


## eddyq

Here another picture of lower water level to bring more effect of the hovering Eleocharis Vivipara over the rocks.

----------


## eddyq

Update: About 3 months old. Removed glosso and leave them on the centre, and plant more E. Tenellus. Had pruned E. Vivipara twice already. Changed lightings to 4 ft Matrix PL 4x 55 w.

----------


## |squee|

It looks overgrown! The rocks have been devoured by the plants. 

Do you have the tendency to get algae amongst the _Eleocharis vivipara_?

----------


## grey_fox

eddyq  :Well done:  very amano-ish indeed in your first design. 

Looks like you really thought about the design thoroughly then. 

Gotta housekeep it all but do keep us updated bro!

----------


## eddyq

squee: 
Now that you mentioned yes will prune the grasses and no, no algae on the Eleocharis Vivipara. Only got green spot algae on the glass and on the rocks, which yamato shrimps helps to maintain it. So will increase more PO4 to combat green spot.

grey fox:
Thanks for your kind words.

----------


## ronald_t80

wow eddyq, nice rockscape there!!! :Well done:  

how long it took for the plants especially E.Tenellus to grow/spread this much? i like the wild feelings it create at the foreground....POWER!!!

----------


## eddyq

Did a trimming to expose the rocks, this morning.

ronald_t80: Thanks, this scape is about 3 months old.

----------


## ilgio

what type of rocks are it? ada dragon?

----------


## eddyq

It should be ada ohko rocks.

----------


## Fei Miao

Healthy growth, but I prefer the scape at 2 months old, needs more trimmings and tidying up IMO.  :Smile:

----------


## soulfinder78

very beautiful tank, can check withyou where can i get those rocks. getting a 5 footer soon. hope to have a tank similar to your's.

----------


## Aquaculture

> very beautiful tank, can check withyou where can i get those rocks. getting a 5 footer soon. hope to have a tank similar to your's.


I saw a box of them at NA yesterday.

----------


## juggler

Nice!  :Well done:  

Remember to send for ADA 2007.  :Smile:

----------


## eddyq

Yes, such rocks can be found at NA, C328 or KS at blk 22 Havelock Rd. Thanks guys for kind words.

----------


## Mintz

very nice rockscape!!!  :Smile:

----------


## garythay

The rock are really pretty how much does it cost?

----------


## eddyq

When I brought it last year it was 4 buck per kilo.

----------


## garythay

$4 is quite resonable try to get some at C328. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## eddyq

That was last year and not sure what the price now.

----------


## Barra21

really nice scape you have there. esp the first few pics  :Smile:

----------

